# Imagens radar interessantes...



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Este tópico serve para expormos ao fórum, imagens de radar interessantes
Ora ficam aqui uns exemplos...


----------



## |Ciclone| (31 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Aqui fica uma recente:


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Vejam a quantidade de pontos vermelhos distribuidos pelo pais:


----------

